# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Questions on my blood work

## grumpee

Had blood work done last week, 4 weeks after running a blast of 600 mgs PW of Sus 250. went back to TRT dose of 250 mgs. I donated double red blood cells 3-4 weeks prior to blood work. Have not took a AI (adex) in months since I usually dont need them according to prior blood test.

and stats sinceits usually asked around here

6'3"
235 Pounds
11-12% bf
34 years old

Test Name results reference range

wbc 7.5 - 4.0-11.0 k/mm3
rbc 5.3 - 4.30-6.00 m/mm3
hemoglobin 17.3 - 13.0-18.0 g/dl
hematocrit 52.0 - 40.0-53.0 %
mcv 96 - 78-100 fl
mch 31.9 - 27.0-34.0 pg
mchc 33.3 - 31.0-37.0 g/dl
rdw (cv) 13.9 - 12.1-18.2 %
rdw (sd) 48.7 -- 36.0-55.0 fl
platelet count 187 - 130-450 k/mm3
mpv 10.4 -- 7.5-14.0 fl
segmented neutrophils 69 - 40-85%
lymphocytes 21 -- 10-45%
monocytes 7 - 3-15%
eosinophils 3 - 0-7%
basophils 0 - 0-2%
absolute neutrophil 5.2 - 1.6-9.3 k/ul
absolute lymphocyte 1.6 - 0.6-5.5 k/ul
absolute monocyte 0.5 - 0.1-1.6 k/ul
absolute eosinophil 0.2 - 0.0-0.7 k/ul
absolute basophil 0.0 - 0.0-0.2 k/ul

cholesterol  152 - <200 mg/dl
*Triglyceride 157 - < 150 mg/dl
hdl cholesteral 28 - >39 mg/dl*
non-hdl 124 - <160
ldl cholesteral 93 - <130 mg/dl
vldl cholesteral 26 - 0-29 mg/dl
*chol/hdl ratio 5.4 - <5.0*
glucose 82 -- 65-99 mg/dl
urea nitrogen (bun) 18 - 8-25 mg/dl
creatinine 1.08 - 0.60-1.50 mg/dl
gfr estimated 89 - > 60 ml/min/1.73m2
-
bun/creat ratio 16.7 - 10.0-28.0
sodium 138 - 135-145 mmol/l
potassium 4.1 -- 3.5-5.2 mmol/l
chloride 99 - 96-110 mmol/l
carbon dioxide 27 -- 19-31 mmol/l
anion gap 12 - 4-18
protein total 7.1 - 6.0-8.0 g/dl
albumin 4.7 - 3.3-4.9 g/dl
globulin 2.4 - 2.0-3.7 g/dl
alb/glob ratio 2.0 - 1.0-2.0
calcium 9.3 - 8.7-10.5 mg/dl
alkaline phosphatase 62 - 40-129 iu/l
alt 30 - 2-60 iu/l
ast 18 - 10-50 iu/l
bilirubin total 1.0 - 0.2-1.3 mg/dl

TSH 2.97 - 0.45- 450 mu/l
*estradiol 53 - 8-43 pg/ml*
hemoglobin a1c 5.3 - <5.7
Total Testosterone 1019 - 250-1100 ng/dl
*Free Tesosterone 351.5 - 35.0-155.0 pg/ml*


I asked for a SHBG and a IGF-1 test but did not get it. My main concern is my free test being so high when my total test being normal. What would cause this ? I will be taking some adex to drop my estrodiol and upping fish oil along with good fats for my cholesteral. 

Any other input would be appreciatted or any advice.

Thanks

----------


## grumpee

Bumping TTT

Is it a big deal that my free test is 351 pg/ml and my free test is 1019 ?

----------


## freshmaker

> Bumping TTT
> 
> Is it a big deal that my free test is 351 pg/ml and my free test is 1019 ?


Are you doing 250 in one shot a week? How long after your shot did you get your blood drawn?

----------


## grumpee

> Are you doing 250 in one shot a week? How long after your shot did you get your blood drawn?


I was doing 125 mgs twice a week and I did it 2 days after my last shot

----------

